# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Vjersha për të dashurit tanë: Fëmijët

## Roi

*Ariu i Uritur


Nje ari i uritur 
Nga gjumi ishte zgjuar
Doli ne pyll
Mjalte per te kerkuar

Nuk eci shume 
Dhe ja nje hoje 
U aferua ta marr
Por aty ishte blete zoja

Posa Ariu i uritur
Zgjati doren
Bleta e vogel 
Menjeher e kafshoi

Uau Uau
Ariu bertet
ZEEEZEEEEZE
Bleta e vogel qesh*

----------


## Roi

*Joni i Vogel


Eshte nje djalosh i vogel
E i bukur si lepurushi
Te gjite ate e thrrasin
OOO Jonush Bukurush

Ai ka tet muaj
Dhe tash kaleron me dubak
Shume shpesh mamit
I then ndonje bardak

Tani ka dy dhembe
Dhe fillon te gecmon
Por si nje mi i vogel
Mollen e kafshon

Eshte shume i bukur
Dhe sy te bukur ka
Lume te tri motrat
Qe e kan kete  vlla*

----------


## Roi

*Klasa e pare


Ne lagjen time
Eshte nje vajze 
E cila tash shkon 
Ne klasen e pare

Emrin e ka Rinesa
Te gjithe Rina e tharrisn
Vetem e ule koken 
Kur te tjeret bertasin

Ajo eshte e bukur 
Ka syte ngjyre qjelli
Mami dhe Babi tharrasin
Rinush kacameli

Kur kthehet nga shkolla
Rina ne shtepi
Ne kohen e lire ajo shikon
Zogjet mbi qati....




Klasa e kater


Mas klases se tret 
Vjen nje klase tjeter
Aty do shkon Ronika 
Sikur nje lepur

Nika eshte nje vajze
Shume e diciplinuar
Pa i bere detyrat 
Ne shkoll ska per te shkuar

Ajo eshte e urte
Dhe e sjellshme sa te thuash
Motres saj Rines
Plot vjersha i ka mesuar

Une jam i sigurt 
Qe Nika dhe Rina bashke
do te lozin ne kohen e lire
ne oborr me litar.

Nika motren e saj Rinen 
Oh sa shume e do
Dhe per dore kete vite 
Ne shkoll do te shkojne

Le te thojne qfar te duan
Ato jan te pa ndara
As njera as tjetra
Nuk munde te rrine te ndara





Klasa e gjasht

Ne klasen e gjasshte
Shkone nje far Kaltrina
Qe babi shume shpesh e thrret
O mini O Tina

E tani per nje mend
Une do te ju rrefej
Tina eshte sjellshme
dhe mua sme genjen

Ajo shkon ne shkoll
Ajo eshte e qete
i ndihmon mami
perher ne jete

ajo e ka nje vlla
qe quhet Jon
e perkund tere diten 
dhe kur shef televizion 

e sikur te ishin keshtu
te gjithe femijet e botes
une do te isha shume krenar
qe i ngjajn Kaltroshes.*

----------


## Roi

*Shtatori


Erdhi shtatori O femije 
Mbushet shkolla per bukuri

Rruget ngjallen ato qeshin
te pa shfrytezuara ato ishin

Tani femijet po shkojn ne shkoll
Po lozin e vrapojne ulen e pushojn

O shtator une te kam shume mik
Se me thret ne loj,se me thrret ne mesim

Na sjell shume loje te pemve ti
Molle dardhe fton e rrush ne hardhi.

Te faleminderit qe erdhe e aspak s’vonove
Sepse 1 shtatorin e shkruar kam ne fletore*

----------


## Roi

*Voglushi im

Ah sa kam deshire te jem atje
Te shiqoj qdo minut  
Se si rritesh o pellubi im
Bash si nje lepurush

Babi ty te ka xhan
Te kete mire e di
Se shpejti do te vije 
E ti do me pritesh ne shtepi

Babi ty te ka pellumb
Ty te kam dhe leurosh
Kur te vi do te lozim 
Dhe te jem bashk tok

Vogelushi i babit eshte rritur
Dhe do me del para
Do me puth ne faqe
Dhe do me tregoj prralla*

----------


## Roi

Lepuri dhe Luani

Ne pyll sonte diqka u degjua
Luani mbret na ishte hidheruar

Kishe disa porobleme me mikun lepurosh
se mbajti fjalen te luajn se bashku ai bardhosh

Po sa lepurushi ulurin degjoj
i ra nder mend se luanin e tradhetoj

Shkoj ngadal te shtepija e tije
dhe bisedoj me te emen sikur nje femije

Po perse or lepurush luanin tradheton
kur ai nga ujku lekuren ta shpeton.

----------


## Roi

*Shtepija ime ne pyll.

O sa bukur O sa lumturi
Kam ne mes te pyllit nje shtepi

Aty une jetoj me shume miqe
Miku me i mire lepuri shkutrabiq

Edhe majmuni afer banon
Hidhet me nje deg e ne tjetren pushon

Ariu me sjell mjaltin ne gjdo mengjes
Kurse dhelpra rrushin ende me ves

O sa i lumtur jam me shoket e mi
Kurr nuk do te jetoj me ne tjeter shtepi

Ketu ka hare ketu ka gazmend
Me kafshet e egra mbledhim nje  kuvend..*

----------


## basrii

shumm bukur i keni shkruu ama nja shkrune per 1 shtatorin se hina ne shkoll te re e duhet me thann njaa juu lutem

----------


## Roi

Basri ja nje Vjersh per Shtatorin shpresoj se do te pelqen..

Shtatori..

Në këtë pushim të gjat,
Për shkollen më morri malli.
Me knaqësi në fletoren time
Shtatorin kam me shkronja të arit.

Nje Shtatori mua më thrret
Që në shkollë unë të shkoj
Me shok e shoqe në klasen time 
Së bashku  do kendojm.....

Çanten me libra do ta mubush.
Me shumë gezim do këndoj.
Prindrit e mi do te gëzohen
Se une në shkolle po shkoj

Do thrras shoket e shoqet 
Dhe do nisem për në shkoll
Do filloj me pesat e mia
Mesuesen do ta përqafoj

O shtator unë të kam mik
Dhe të dua shume ty
Se me ty o i dashur muaj 
Fillon edhe viti i ri.

Unë tani sa po pres 
Për ty jam duke shkruar
Shtator i dashur mos harro
Se për ty jam permalluar..

----------


## Roi

*Dreni dhe Joni.*

Dimri i ftohet,
Erdhi me acar.
Shtepi dhe lagjen,
I ka veshur bardh..

Rruga ime tani,
Është zbardhuar..
Fëmijet me saja,
Në të kan marshuar.

Dreni dhe Joni,
Nje saj kan marr,
Kush do hip në të.
Kush po behet kal, 

Dreni me dredhi,
I tha djaloshit Jon..!
Mua me dhemb kemba,
Të lutem të vazhdojm..

Joni trimi i vogel,
Kapi shpejt litarin.
Dhe vrapoi rruges,
Ishte më i pari..

Ndersa Dreni .
Qeshte me knaqesi
Nuk ka me te shpejt
Se ne dy o fëmije.

Por në fund të rruges,
Ata dy kur mberrin
Joni u ul në saj,
Dhe po pesheperit..

Eh more Dren,
Mua s’me mashtron..
Tani une po ulem ,
E ti po kalëron..

----------


## Nete

> *Dreni dhe Joni.*
> 
> Dimri i ftohet,
> Erdhi me acar.
> Shtepi dhe lagjen,
> I ka veshur bardh..
> 
> Rruga ime tani,
> Është zbardhuar..
> ...


Sa bukur ,kur shkruan vjersha per engjujt :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Roi

> Sa bukur ,kur shkruan vjersha per engjujt


Faleminderit Midja,
Ata jan e ardhmja jon..

----------


## Dar_di

*Poezi mjaft te bukura Roi. Te pergezoj! Me pelqyen fort... Me lej tuaj po shtoj nje poezi te nje mikut tim.*

*  KECAT 

Nisin lojën  kecat 
Dhe kërcejn pa nda 
Luajnë shum me Linën 
Dhe t’iu  ndahen  ska 

Ngado që  shkon Lina 
Mbrapa kecat shkojnë 
Shumë e  dojnë Erinën 
Dhe  kurr se  harrojnë 

Zgjohen në mëngjës 
Kecat shumë  gëzohen
Kur  e shohin  Linën 
Prej ahurit lëshohen 

Vraponjë pas Erinës 
Lozin  të gjithë  tok  
Njërin e  ka  zemer 
E  tjetrin e ka  shokë

Venhar Rahimi*

----------


## Roi

> *Poezi mjaft te bukura Roi. Te pergezoj! Me pelqyen fort... Me lej tuaj po shtoj nje poezi te nje mikut tim.*
> 
> *  KECAT 
> 
> Nisin lojën  kecat 
> Dhe kërcejn pa nda 
> Luajnë shum me Linën 
> Dhe tiu  ndahen  ska 
> 
> ...


Dar_di,
Ju faleminderit per vlersimin tuaj.
Me kete poezi te bukur ju vetem se e zbukuruat kendin tim per femije..
Faleminderit miko, Respekte..

----------


## Roi

*BLETA NË KOPSHT.*

Kopshti im 
me lule plot
E ujis une
Tash sa mot

Bleta bukur
Aty pushon
Në kopshtin tim
Shtepi nderton

Ne mengjes une
Heret shum...
Veshtroj bleten
Se si ben pune

Ajo mua kurr
Nuk me shef
Lule me lule
Nektar vjedh

Por une ate
Nuk e pengoj
Lule me Lule 
le te fluturoj..

----------


## Roi

*Mësueses time.*

U bën shumë vite
U bë shumë kohë
Mesuesen e pare
Kurr nuk e harroj

Mesusja më e mire
Mua më ka mesuar
Kur nuk do ta le
Ate pa e kujtuar

Ishte aq e mire
Sikur një hyri
Mi mesoj shkronjat
Sikur me magji.

Por nje gje o miq
Qe ajo me mesoj
Me mesoj të dua
Dhe të respektoj

Tani që jam rritur
Gjithnje do ta kujtoj
Lule më të bukura
Te varri do i dërgoj

----------


## Roi

*Qeni dhe Macja.*


Ham ham ham
Për cdo dite
Qenushi ime
më peshperit

Ai shum gëzohet
Po sa me shef
Koken e ul ne bar
E bishti i valvet

Kur shef macjen
Bëhet  nervoz
Vrapon pas saj
E fton të loz...

Por zonja mace
I ben ca dredhi
N'prehër me futet
Por si një fëmij

Pastaj more miq
Unë loz me ta..
Më bejn të qeshi 
Ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## marcus1

Një bletë krahëlehtë,  
tek shkonte fluturim, 
aty në pyll të bertë, 
u ndal te një burim. 

Me mjaltë ishte ngarkuar, 
e lodhur ish sa s'ka, 
papritur, pakujtuar, 
rrëshqiti edhe ra. 

Iu njomën të dy krahët,
më kot po pëpëlitet, 
bobo e shkreta, sa keq, 
po mbytet

Pëllumbi borë i bardhë, 
kreh pendët mirë e mirë, 
dhe mbi burim ka ardhë, 
të shihet në pasqyrë. 

Pasqyra e burimit, 
ç'ka sot që s'është e qetë, 
aty lëviz diçka, 
aty po vdes një bletë. 

Pëllumbi te një lule, 
na shkoi me nxitim, 
dhe mori një petale,
e hodhi në burim.

E hodhi pranë bletës, 
dhe bleta pak nga pak, 
u ngjit përmbi petale, 
tamam si mbi një varkë. 

E pylli tundi gjethet, 
e gjethet bënë erë, 
kjo era shtyn petalen, 
e tej në breg e nxjerr. 

E dielli lëshon rreze, 
e rrezet ngrohtësi, 
e bletës të dy krahët
iu terrën përsëri. 

E zu, zu, zu, kjo bleta, 
u ngrit e fluturoi, 
dhe pyllin e pyeti:
-Kush vallë më shpëtoi?

E pylli iu përgjigj:
Ty të shpëtoi pëllumbi, 
kjo bleta e kërkoi, 
po nuk e pa gjëkundi. 

Ja në koshere hyri, 
dhe pa pushuar fare, 
me mjaltë nga më i miri, 
mbush një lëvozhgë arre. 

Eh, mjaltë si ky, 
kurrkund nuk mund të gjesh;
kjo bleta do t'ia çojë, 
pëllumbit si peshqesh. 

Sa mbërriti te burimi, 
nga pesha djersët vu, 
ashtu e frikësuar, 
bobo, ç'i panë sytë!

Aty na paskësh mbërritur
më parë një gjuetar, 
çiften kishte ngritur, 
pëllumbin për ta vrarë. 

Në çast kjo krahëlehta, 
gjithë mjaltin e lëshoi, 
dhe në kapak të syrit, 
gjahtarin e thumboi. 

Ai bërtiti "U, u, u!"
e çiftja bëri bam, 
e saçmat kuturu, 
s'u panë se nga vanë...

Pëllumbi hapi krahët
e tutje fluturoi,
e pyllin e pyeti: 
- Kush vallë më shpëtoi?

- Ajo që pak më parë
ti i shpëtove jetën...

Pëllumbi e kërkoi, 
po nuk e gjeti bletën, 
sepse bashkë me thumbin,
ajo kish lënë dhe jetën.

----------


## Roi

*28 NËNTORI.*

Nga shkolla erdhi Rina,
Me një Flamur t'bukur.
Mami, mami e thirri,
O sa jam e lumtur...

Sot në shkollen ton,
Mesuesja ka treguar.
Për diten e Flamurit
Ajo na ka shpjeguar.

Mesuam historin, 
Për Skenderbeun
Për Ismail Qemailin
Për tër mëmedheun

Mesuam  për të madhin,
Bac Adem Jasharin..
Mesuam për UÇK-në
Për luften, për vatanin.

Sa e bukur kjo dite,
28 Nëntori i bekuar.
Ne oren e par të mesimit
Himnin e kenduam.

----------


## Roi

**Viti i ri.*

*Erdhi erdhi Viti i ri ,*********
*Gëzohem unë e gjdo fëmi.***
*Presim babadimrin të vjen,**
*Me dhurata të na shperblen.

*Në ogjakun ton të madh,**
*Nuk kemi ndezur as zjarr,**
*E kemi fshire për mrekulli.**
*Që të presim vitin e ri..****

*Aty kalon një njeri*******
*Babadimiri i jon o femije**
*Me dhurata të na gezon**
*Shumë shtepi ai kalon****

*Mjekërr bardh e i dashur**
*Thesi në shpin i përplasur*
*Një kamion të bukur ka***
*Jonit këtë vit ja ka nda..**

*Por e kish edhe një kukull**
*Nuk tregoj por iku si flutur**
*Rines at i ka premtuar*****
*Ja tani ka per te ja dhuruar.**

----------

